# A war between the personality type and enneagram ?



## Trifoilum (Dec 13, 2009)

Love-Hate relationship. An INFJ and Type 6. Both are known for the loyalty and persistence. One wants certain growth, the other desires stability and security. Both are very people oriented and make for a good server. Both also have tendencies to absorb and blindly following --nah,_ believing-_- people's words that past their skepticism.

At their best, they are a good team towards compassion and growth. And being very, very secure.
At their worst, the usual banter "I want this!", "But I want THAT!" / "but you need to have THAT!". And being very, very trapped inside your walls.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

agokcen said:


> My view is that MBTI explains _*how*_ you function, while the Enneagram explains _*why*_ you do as you do - definitely not the same thing. I don't think the correlation between the two systems is as strong as it is made out to be; they are really quite separate, but together they can paint a more accurate picture of who you are.



I understand what you are saying but i believe my personality type and enneagram type conflict each other so much that when they work together there in a state of duality. For example, my personality type might want to do a particular activity like singing in front of a crowd but my enneagram type couldn't explain why i want to do that because my enneagram type is more prone to be concern about my image, how i look and people's opinion of me. And would never see that i just want to have fun, but my personality type would. So to stop the conflict that's happening in my mind, I would have to shut up one, so that the other one could function. They can only work separately. While some people personality and enneagram can work as a team. Enhancing their overall self.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

Trifoilum said:


> Love-Hate relationship. An INFJ and Type 6. Both are known for the loyalty and persistence. One wants certain growth, the other desires stability and security. Both are very people oriented and make for a good server. Both also have tendencies to absorb and blindly following --nah,_ believing-_- people's words that past their skepticism.
> 
> At their best, they are a good team towards compassion and growth. And being very, very secure.
> At their worst, the usual banter "I want this!", "But I want THAT!" / "but you need to have THAT!". And being very, very trapped inside your walls.


WOW! At least you have a love-hate relationship with your personality and enneagram type, i don't. i hate that i'm envious (4) which goes against my personality ( enfp).


----------



## pikmenbattlehealer (Nov 29, 2009)

This dillutes the essay at hand---but why not include Astrology--and all the calculation/charts and fake science of the stars involved. Aside that---what MBIT functions will see more easily about the accuracy and false hood of astrology---will probably cross over into MBIT or ennegram. Lastly i bet all or some of us deal with those pitfalls-- the next layer would include numerology. Eh, in truth =i got nothing I'm not an INTJ or ENTP Aside that, my 2 ennegram with a 3 win along with my 4 head, are likely to just conform or whorily adapt to its surroundings so as to gain most love/resources from it Then my 9 head and my 8 wing and my 5 wing are likely to want to resist such whoriness or worthless rules. THen all of these heads and wings just fall in to their own traps and so make countering any argument useless----since we're all to busy watching our heads from falling into bad levels of functioning. Eh, except for when you are a 2,3 and 4, since you will seek to become a famous whore--so that you can skip worshipping/concerning yourself wiht these levels of disfuction. Ah, the indians- and tribal people of the world---are the only groups that try to reduce how much whore'iness and white man's beer juice enters their sphere of daily living. THey must all be of a uniquely different set of average enne heads. AH, but then i mustn't forget tribal warefar, Aztecs, Zulus, Head hunters---and so what i speak of is mainly an ideal. Oh, poo--but since they are always much closer to nature, less beer intoxicated, and in a culture of less acceptable whorinesss(excluding their kings/loyalty of course:crazy)---then the prior calcultated unspecific guess might mean something. Though---let us not forget Indian Auravad and it's simper terms such cultures, and diets, and mentallity. India is very much a tribal culture in comparison to the West ==no offense


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

pikmenbattlehealer said:


> This dillutes the essay at hand---but why not include Astrology--and all the calculation/charts and fake science of the stars involved. Aside that---what MBIT functions will see more easily about the accuracy and false hood of astrology---will probably cross over into MBIT or ennegram. Lastly i bet all or some of us deal with those pitfalls-- the next layer would include numerology. Eh, in truth =i got nothing I'm not an INTJ or ENTP Aside that, my 2 ennegram with a 3 win along with my 4 head, are likely to just conform or whorily adapt to its surroundings so as to gain most love/resources from it Then my 9 head and my 8 wing and my 5 wing are likely to want to resist such whoriness or worthless rules. THen all of these heads and wings just fall in to their own traps and so make countering any argument useless----since we're all to busy watching our heads from falling into bad levels of functioning. Eh, except for when you are a 2,3 and 4, since you will seek to become a famous whore--so that you can skip worshipping/concerning yourself wiht these levels of disfuction. Ah, the indians- and tribal people of the world---are the only groups that try to reduce how much whore'iness and white man's beer juice enters their sphere of daily living. THey must all be of a uniquely different set of average enne heads. AH, but then i mustn't forget tribal warefar, Aztecs, Zulus, Head hunters---and so what i speak of is mainly an ideal. Oh, poo--but since they are always much closer to nature, less beer intoxicated, and in a culture of less acceptable whorinesss(excluding their kings/loyalty of course:crazy)---then the prior calcultated unspecific guess might mean something. Though---let us not forget Indian Auravad and it's simper terms such cultures, and diets, and mentallity. India is very much a tribal culture in comparison to the West ==no offense


I'm confuse, it's probably me. But what type are you? I notices on your profile you are type 4 but you mention some other types on your rely.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm also confused  
I will try to answer you instead 



Love Obsessed said:


> Explain more on what you mean " enneagram is really about personality fixations and not personality traits"


Taken from another forum:

From Oscar Ichazo's book The Human Process:

... One of these nine Holy Ideas is going to 
be fixated in the beginning of our life. The 
one which is the most sensitive will be 
affected. Mechanisms of defense surround the 
sensitive Holy Idea, and it will be fixed, be- 
coming what we know as the point of the 
fixation. The fixation establishes an endless 
cycle, that starts in it and finishes in it, and 
this forms our character.

What is the fixation? The fixation is one 
point where we are the most sensitive and the 
most accomplished. The fixation is an imbalance 
of the instincts which appears in a 
human being before nine years of age....

The fixations are always 
over-preoccupations. They are: over- 
perfectionist, over-independent, over- 
efficient, over-reasoner, over-observer, 
over-adventurer, over-idealist, over-justice 
maker and over-nonconformist. These are 
the nine possibilities of the fixations.

In the point that has been fixated there is 
the most imbalance. For example, in the case 
of the over-perfectionist, nothing is ever 
going to be perfect. He becomes an over- 
critical character who criticizes the outside 
world rigorously, and criticizes his inside 
with the same rigor. He goes successively 
from outside to inside and from inside to 
outside.

And since you are a 4, here is a sample text of the 4 fixation

The over-reasoner character wants to 
understand the outside. He wants to find 
beautiful reasons. But he over-reasons and 
never finds those beautiful reasons. He is 
always going to have a question, because he 
doesn't have explanations for the reasons. 
When he turns inside, he is going to reason 
about himself, and he is going to continue 
asking "why?" and "why?" indefinitely. 
Whatever the reason is, there is always going 
to be another "why?"

So basically I mean to say the personality can be considered a fixation. The traits are there because of the fixation. Like blood from a wound.. 

Source>>The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Summarized theory of fixations, etc, c. 1976


----------



## pikmenbattlehealer (Nov 29, 2009)

I am a 9 by 8, 4 by 5 and a 2 by 3 and i do not know in which order goes the first two heads/wings. Yes, i did rant didn't I---but it was my hope to get dragged into more curiosity in this sector of the forum. Ah, such weakness of P's---they go with the flow and rarley carry battle plans. Im begining to sound like Perseus. Someone should shoot me, i kid Perseus.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

Tucken said:


> I'm also confused
> I will try to answer you instead
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining, you're a doll. Now i get what you were saying. And the fixation of 4 is correct. The 4 always looks for the reason for "why" i do and think something. That's why my personality conflict with what you called "the fixation of 4."


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

pikmenbattlehealer said:


> I am a 9 by 8, 4 by 5 and a 2 by 3 and i do not know in which order goes the first two heads/wings. Yes, i did rant didn't I---but it was my hope to get dragged into more curiosity in this sector of the forum. Ah, such weakness of P's---they go with the flow and rarley carry battle plans. Im begining to sound like Perseus. Someone should shoot me, i kid Perseus.


Ok, you can be whatever you want.:happy: i was just confused because underneath your avatar it said you are a 4. It's ok to rant, it's a free world, you can get off topic, if you want--You seem sweet!


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

I think my two types are very much complementary. Ennegram adds to MBTI type, colours it, like a type within a type. I used to think I was a 3w4, which has a bunch of contradictions with ENTP, which I was trying to work out. But I didn't know much about enneagram and I'm sure now that I'm a 7w8 ... seven might almost be contradictory, but with the eight wing it makes a lot of sense with ENTP. My enneagram has to do with my motivations to behave as I do, like the context in which my mind exists, and my MBTI has to do with how I approach and treat those motivations.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

oneoutside said:


> I think my two types are very much complementary. Ennegram adds to MBTI type, colours it, like a type within a type. I used to think I was a 3w4, which has a bunch of contradictions with ENTP, which I was trying to work out. But I didn't know much about enneagram and I'm sure now that I'm a 7w8 ... seven might almost be contradictory, but with the eight wing it makes a lot of sense with ENTP. My enneagram has to do with my motivations to behave as I do, like the context in which my mind exists, and my MBTI has to do with how I approach and treat those motivations.


that's great


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Love Obsessed said:


> Do you feel that your enneagram type *contradicts * or * agrees * or * enhances *your personality type?


I find that I can take useful insight from the combination of both, so that they complement each other, but the MBTI is far more descriptive and accurate of me than my enneagream result.

My brother, who prefers enneagram to MBTI, made a point to me about healthy traits versus unhealthy traits. I wasn't quite following everything he said, but he basically said that when under stress anyone will resort to acting more like their unhealthy wing, at least in so far as to adopt the negative traits of it in their behavior. I think.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

SweetSurrender said:


> I find that I can take useful insight from the combination of both, so that they complement each other, but the MBTI is far more descriptive and accurate of me than my enneagream result.
> 
> My brother, who prefers enneagram to MBTI, made a point to me about healthy traits versus unhealthy traits. I wasn't quite following everything he said, but he basically said that when under stress anyone will resort to acting more like their unhealthy wing, at least in so far as to adopt the negative traits of it in their behavior. I think.


I can see what your brother is saying. I can act like my wing under stress. I used to think I was acting like the unhealthy rather of my personality. But now I know it's my wing acting out.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## notatumor (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't figure out my enneagram.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

notatumor said:


> I can't figure out my enneagram.


Did you take the test?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm ISTJ and 1w9. For me anyways, these two types seem to say the same thing. Practical, organized, rule abiding, what have you...


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't say they contradict, agree or enhances me in any way; I'm just an INTP / counterphobic 6w5 sx. It seems that either system are just different ways of talking about the same thing. I guess I feel the same way about being a husband to one person and a brother to another. I'm still me regardless of the lable.


----------

